# The Dawn of Midnight



## Timebandit (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is one i made the other day. I am really fond of this shape now and think it will be a regular design. I cracked the cap on the first try:frown: but made a new one This is Midnight Italian Acrylic with 14mm threads and a #6 Meisternib.

All Comments Welcome

Thanks For Looking

Justin


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 27, 2011)

As awesome as ever. I just had a desire to see what you'd do with one of Jeff Powell's inlay blanks like the one with the nuclear symbol on it.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 27, 2011)

That is elegant


----------



## vtturner (Sep 27, 2011)

Justin....Great looking pen. Can understand making more with the same design.

Bill


----------



## renowb (Sep 27, 2011)

Really nice! That's a beauty!


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the shape of this one a lot, especially the cap above the clip. Some I've seen look top heavy in that area, this one looks balanced.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 27, 2011)

That looks great Justin.


----------



## bensoelberg (Sep 27, 2011)

I definitely prefer the rounded cap to the square with a lot of material extending beyond the clip.  I really like the shape you've put on these last few.  Nice work, as always!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 27, 2011)

Justin you are beginning to frighten me! your work is stellar, but you scare me!!!! How many over the top kitless can one man do??


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 27, 2011)

Elegant with a capital E. Great job.


----------



## Harley2001 (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a outstanding Job.I always like looking at you pens


----------



## EarlD (Sep 27, 2011)

This looks great, Justin.  I really like the profile on this one.


----------



## leslie hines (Sep 27, 2011)

great pen like the colors


----------



## hewunch (Sep 27, 2011)

I know why you like the shape. Because it is awesome, that's why! Great work again.


----------



## Scott (Sep 27, 2011)

I like this too!  Great shape!

When you're ready for a new challenge, make this pen in a piston fill.  ;-)

Scott.


----------



## tim self (Sep 27, 2011)

Nicely done!  Just wondering if I've got that much talent.


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 27, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> As awesome as ever. I just had a desire to see what you'd do with one of Jeff Powell's inlay blanks like the one with the nuclear symbol on it.



Thanks!! I might have to give something like that a try someday:biggrin:



Russianwolf said:


> I like the shape of this one a lot, especially the cap above the clip. Some I've seen look top heavy in that area, this one looks balanced.



Thanks Mike!! Im really liking this shape to!!



dalecamino said:


> That looks great Justin.



Thanks Chuck!!



bensoelberg said:


> I definitely prefer the rounded cap to the square with a lot of material extending beyond the clip.  I really like the shape you've put on these last few.  Nice work, as always!



Thanks Ben!! 



bitshird said:


> Justin you are beginning to frighten me! your work is stellar, but you scare me!!!! How many over the top kitless can one man do??



Thanks Ken!!! Im trying!!! I guess we will just have to wait and see how many one can make:biggrin:



Harley2001 said:


> That's a outstanding Job.I always like looking at you pens



Thanks!!



hewunch said:


> I know why you like the shape. Because it is awesome, that's why! Great work again.



Thanks!!



Scott said:


> I like this too!  Great shape!
> 
> When you're ready for a new challenge, make this pen in a piston fill.  ;-)
> 
> Scott.



Hmm...I have been thinking of a Piston filler or a while. Might just have to give it a shot now:biggrin:



tim self said:


> Nicely done!  Just wondering if I've got that much talent.



You sure do!! You just have to realize it:wink::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks super Justin!


----------



## wizard (Sep 28, 2011)

Justin, This has got to be my favorite pen of all that you have made:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!! I love the overall shape and color of the pen. Moreover, that front section with that  prominent curve to it makes that pen really stand out.....ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!. Doc


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 28, 2011)

It is perfect Justin (oops, I mean Ken:tongue! I like the shape as well as the blank itself. Is there flecks of gold in there as well as the blues? There are some spots that look like it does but can't be sure.


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 29, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Looks super Justin!



Thanks Jeff!!



wizard said:


> Justin, This has got to be my favorite pen of all that you have made:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!! I love the overall shape and color of the pen. Moreover, that front section with that  prominent curve to it makes that pen really stand out.....ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!. Doc



Thank you my wise pupil:biggrin: Im loving this shape, and this material rocks!! The front section to me is a dream come true. It literally just hugs you fingers real nicely:wink::biggrin:



Brooks803 said:


> It is perfect Justin (oops, I mean Ken:tongue! I like the shape as well as the blank itself. Is there flecks of gold in there as well as the blues? There are some spots that look like it does but can't be sure.



LOL!! Got me!! Not gold. If you are talking about the really light spots, like just below the bottom of the clip, they are kind of creamy spots. Semi transparent. Really pretty looking in person. Other than that its just the crushed blue chunks.


----------



## Two Hair (Sep 29, 2011)

Very attractive material, nice shape of pen.  Very good job


----------



## drgoretex (Sep 29, 2011)

Yaaaaaa!  Another absolute beauty, Justin - way to go!!

Ken


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 30, 2011)

Great looking pen!!!

Dan


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 2, 2011)

Two Hair said:


> Very attractive material, nice shape of pen.  Very good job



Thanks!!



drgoretex said:


> Yaaaaaa!  Another absolute beauty, Justin - way to go!!
> 
> Ken



Thanks Ken, I really like this one!!



Dan_F said:


> Great looking pen!!!
> 
> Dan



Thanks Dan!!


----------

